# I dare you!! LOL In the spirit of "show your ass day"....



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

Show us your double chin! In all it's glory! I know a lot of us ladies spend a lot of time taking pics in just the *right way* so our double chin doesn't show. Well - the hell with that! Let's see it! In all it's glory! Ladies and gentlemen please post pics!!

Here's mine........


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

I can do this... I have regular double chin pics (how it just normally looks)... 

View attachment swirl_03.jpg


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

Beautiful pics ladies thanks!!


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

and ones with extreme chin tucking, so it's HUGE!  

**figures I can't get my hand on a picture of that right now... I'll get back to you**


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2006)

I'm getting a kick out of this....because it says in the header "Show your butt day"....and I am imagining people clicking on this thread and expecting butts, but getting double chins. 

Tee hee.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 1, 2006)

ripley said:


> I'm getting a kick out of this....because it says in the header "Show your butt day"....and I am imagining people clicking on this thread and expecting butts, but getting double chins.


I'm told the next full moon shows _it's_ ass on the 12th, so get ready to see some pre-Valentine booty and bootyish behaviour then, Ripley. (Great shot of you, by the way.) In the meantime, chin chin...


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is the only one I have here at work


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

Here are mine.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

My profile picture shows mine off to its full advantage, I am sure. I'm also wearing the same color Sandie is. I was never much of a purple gal (by happenstance, not intent) but several people have said that's a lovely shade on me and since strangers often speak the truth like a mirror never can, I'm converting!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 1, 2006)

Here is my pic to share
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP1874-2.jpg


----------



## rainyday (Feb 1, 2006)

The under-chin-while-reclining shot--possibly the worst photo-taking angle ever invented.


----------



## fatlane (Feb 1, 2006)

(Right-click right-click right-click...)


----------



## Tina (Feb 1, 2006)

Everyone looks so beautiful.






On the bed at my sweetie's in Montreal. Most of the time I don't have much of a chin any more, but I guess the angle was right on this one, so there ya go.


----------



## Moyseku (Feb 1, 2006)

god i have never see so many beauty double chins, i congrats to every lady on this thread, you all look great and have very very sexies double chins, while biger they look even better and sexier. and LillyBBBW, your arms loks great !!!! :eat2: 



thanks ladies many thanks..


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 1, 2006)

Rainy, 

You look like a porcelain I love it


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 1, 2006)

Thank you Ladies - you ALL are so beautiful!!


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 1, 2006)

You are all simply G o R g E o U S !!!


----------



## BBWMoon (Feb 1, 2006)

Here I am...  






(And the beautiful Sandie, too!)


----------



## rainyday (Feb 1, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> Rainy,
> 
> You look like a porcelain I love it



That pale, eh?  Thanks, Berna


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Feb 1, 2006)

*Try as I might, I just don't have a double chin.....* 

View attachment Picture 2.Small.jpg


----------



## Ceres (Feb 1, 2006)

here is mine

Ceres 

View attachment lucy1_edited.jpg


----------



## ripley (Feb 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> I'm told the next full moon shows _it's_ ass on the 12th, so get ready to see some pre-Valentine booty and bootyish behaviour then, Ripley. (Great shot of you, by the way.)
> 
> 
> Thanks...You look so beautiful with your curly hair and sassy grin!


----------



## saucywench (Feb 1, 2006)

Gah--and I try so hard to HIDE it most times!:doh:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 1, 2006)

There's so much I detest about this photo.

1. My double chin
2. My pale, pastey pallor
3. How very wrong I was thinking my natural hair color and growing out my bangs was a good idea
4. The shirt _looked_ clean that morning 

Still.. Noah is HOT.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 1, 2006)

OK I am game. I do confess to deleting so many photos with bad chin angles. I dislike my double chin and my upper arms.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 1, 2006)

Isn't it interesting that these are some of the loveliest images ever posted of these familiar faces?


----------



## Vince (Feb 1, 2006)

AnnMarie looks better without the redeyes. Hope the moderator doesn't mind! I love living dangerously! Nice to see so many ladies posting good photos. Well done. 

View attachment swirl_03.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Feb 1, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Isn't it interesting that these are some of the loveliest images ever posted of these familiar faces?



Yours is beautiful, BB. 

Once again you have the loveliest words of reinforcement for us. 

This place would not be the same without you. I'm so very glad you're here.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2006)

Vince said:


> AnnMarie looks better without the redeyes. Hope the moderator doesn't mind! I love living dangerously! Nice to see so many ladies posting good photos. Well done.



Thank you, Vince, I'm never a fan of the rose colored glasses.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Feb 1, 2006)

OOPS!! Rainy, I ment to put doll in there . Hey IM pale too but I dont look angelic


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 1, 2006)

LOL, I NEVER EVER EVER smile....so count yourselves....blessed or cursed depending on how you look at it, lol.


----------



## Angel (Feb 2, 2006)

the fattest angel


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2006)

I think this thread is testament that not only is there nothing *wrong* with double chins, but also that they, and the women wearing them, are lovely.


----------



## Vince (Feb 2, 2006)

Speaking as a photographer, it is good to see that so many of the ladies here were captured as pleasant, warm people. Many of those portraits make the ladies very attractive, indeed. To tell the truth I hardly noticed the chins. I prefer to dwell on those twinkling eyes and alluring smiles.


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

ThatFatGirl--i looked at your shot and I kept thinking: her BF looks SOOOO familiar....d'oh!

(I'm loaded up on the cold meds. THey don't really help the cold, but they sorta make everything else easier).


----------



## Emma (Feb 2, 2006)

double chinny goodness.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Feb 2, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> ...snip...


(I ain't repeatin' it.)

Thank you, TFS. I was gonna tell you that without bangs, you're only _regular_ beautiful, as opposed to devastatingly beautiful, with 'em. But I couldn't figure out how best to put that. This I _do_ know how to put...

You always say the nicest things to me. Thanks for blowing sunshine up my skirt, often when I really, really need it.


----------



## jamie (Feb 2, 2006)

As evidenced by a recent work photo - double chin, double cheeks, double eye bags...






I need more sleep and less work, or at least some good make up tips.. anybody got a solution?


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

Don't they always tell us blush and bronzer bronzer bronzer? I could use it, too, being fair skinned. And I don't mean crazy tan-in-a-bottle bronzer, but lots of companies make bronzers for winter, for light skin, etc.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 2, 2006)

Jamie you are adorable! I would suggest a tinted moisturizer as your skin is gorgeous. And Taupy eye shadow and a light peachy blush and peachy lipstick. BUt nothing heavy you don't need it.

I have a tip from my Mary Kay days to make you look awake. Get some white or light pink eyeshadow or a really light concealer. Put a dab in the outside corner of your eye and blend it back toward your hair. It's an instant puck up you'll look wide awake. White works best.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Feb 2, 2006)

Every woman in this thread looks lovely! It's so funny that many of us don't like our own chins, but looking at each of your photos I only see attractive, friendly women. That's it...as of today I am no longer obsessing about my chin! (well only the chin hairs) Thank you all for sharing


----------



## rainyday (Feb 2, 2006)

What a cute photo, Jamie. But then you always look gorgeous


----------



## jamie (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tips, Jes and Sandy. I have actually been trying the light pink shadow thingy for the last week or so. I have noticed a little bit of difference.


Danke, rainy.  You really do look like a doll.

This thread has been as much fun as the "smiles" one.


----------



## Tad (Feb 2, 2006)

No offense to anyone, but this is SO much hotter than showing off your posteriors. Beautiful, interesting, women, generally smiling, with that smile echoed by a double chin, just the way mother nature meant it? I think every picture I have seen in this thread could be framed and hung on a wall as art Thank you all who have posted!

I would post a picture too--I even have a family picture on my desk that shows my double chin more than I normally like (but it is a great picture of my wife and son)-- but I unfortunately dont have anything scanned. Nor do we have a scanner after I accidentally stepped on our a while ago :-( About all I have are some photos from a friends wedding (where my profile pic came from), and somehow my double chin did not really show up in those pics. Dang, I never thought Id be wishing for a pic showing my double chin!

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2006)

So many beautiful, smiling faces! I love it!!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 2, 2006)

Carrie said:


> So many beautiful, smiling faces! I love it!!



Carrie have I told you how envious I am of your gorgeous red hair????? I have spent my life trying to be a redhead like you - it never worked - so I married one instead!

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 2, 2006)

So many beautiful and *single* ladies here!!! I don't get it. Gentlemen :doh: you have some work to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Carrie have I told you how envious I am of your gorgeous red hair????? I have spent my life trying to be a redhead like you - it never worked - so I married one instead!
> 
> Gorgeous picture!



Blushblushblush! Thank you so much, Sandie!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Feb 2, 2006)

Lots of gorgeous ladies here! 

No double chin ... does loose skin count?


----------



## Tina (Feb 2, 2006)

Traci, you have, absolutely, the most gorgeous eyes. I've always thought so, but this picture just reinforces it.

Ed, too bad you don't have a scanner, I'd love to see your pic, and all the guys' pics who have double chins.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 2, 2006)

The Girls of Dimensions (hahahaha) are the PRETTIEST!!!!!    

I disagree with edx tho.....gotta love them posteriors too.


----------



## Ash (Feb 2, 2006)

Me and Oliver. His eyes are looking a litte glowy, but it was the best I could do...


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2006)

You and Oliver are both beautiful, Ashley!


----------



## Jes (Feb 2, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Carrie have I told you how envious I am of your gorgeous red hair????? I have spent my life trying to be a redhead like you - it never worked - so I married one instead!
> 
> Gorgeous picture!



I am continually shocked at how good looking Carrie is. When I first knew of her, I thought we had some things in common. Now I see I gravely underestimated her and that we look very little alike. She's like...fat supermodel hot. It's crazy!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I am continually shocked at how good looking Carrie is. When I first knew of her, I thought we had some things in common. Now I see I gravely underestimated her and that we look very little alike. She's like...fat supermodel hot. It's crazy!



You are a pumpkin, sweet girl. :kiss2: 

And now I want a tee-shirt that says "Fat Supermodel Hot".


----------



## Jes (Feb 3, 2006)

cafepress. 
You should get one. you're too hot. hell, even *I* want to do you.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 3, 2006)

Here's a pic of me and my guy.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 3, 2006)

Since I've changed my hair and all here's just one of me alone.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> cafepress.
> You should get one. you're too hot. hell, even *I* want to do you.



You're always first in *my* line, baby!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 3, 2006)

Banshee, you and your fella are adorable together! You look very happy.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Feb 3, 2006)

Thanks! We are very happy....


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 3, 2006)

Me and my big Fuzzy Wuzzy Bear! Love them redheads! :wubu:


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 3, 2006)

I've got a good shot of my double chin! I put it up in my profile...so all you 472 "guests" online right now are gonna have to sign your asses up...


Jay West Coast


----------



## Tina (Feb 3, 2006)

Good deal! The more the merrier, guys. Thanks.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 3, 2006)

I just put mine in my picture profile. *ACK*


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I've got a good shot of my double chin! I put it up in my profile...so all you 472 "guests" online right now are gonna have to sign your asses up...
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast



Lucky me! I'm already a member! I get great benefits - and discounts at theaters and restaurants, too, when I show them my DimBoard Member's Card!


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Lucky me! I'm already a member! I get great benefits - and discounts at theaters and restaurants, too, when I show them my DimBoard Member's Card!




_I agree! Now that I have a DimBoard Card, I don't know how I ever lived without it! If your not a member yet, you haven't LIVED!_


...And, if you sign up in the next 24 hours, we'll GIVE you access to the world-famous "Weight Board" AND access to almost 2000 profiles _*ABSOLUTELY FREE!*_

*SIGN UP NOW! THERE'S NEVER BEEN A BETTER TIME TO BE A DIMS MEMBER!* 

View attachment FREE.jpg


----------



## Jane (Feb 3, 2006)

It's the prescription discounts that really sold me.

Oh, and the Chippendale's card deck.


----------



## ripley (Feb 3, 2006)

That was a Chippy's Dale card deck.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 3, 2006)

I became a member when I found out after posting a certain amount (you'll know it when you hit it) you get special access to the *Naked guy pics*. It's worth it ladies.:shocked: 

But you gotta be a member to get the secret password!


----------



## rainyday (Feb 3, 2006)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I became a member when I found out after posting a certain amount (you'll know it when you hit it) you get special access to the *Naked guy pics*. It's worth it ladies.:shocked:
> 
> But you gotta be a member to get the secret password!



It's not Chippie's Dale is it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2006)

Jay West Coast said:


> I've got a good shot of my double chin! I put it up in my profile...so all you 472 "guests" online right now are gonna have to sign your asses up...
> 
> 
> Jay West Coast



mmmm, the hairs on your chiny chin chin. 

:wubu:


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

Say, Jay's chin looks kinda like a cankle. How much longer before Chippy... er... uh... _you know..._ does his... ahhh... _thing_... to it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 3, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Say, Jay's chin looks kinda like a cankle. How much longer before Chippy... er... uh... _you know..._ does his... ahhh... _thing_... to it?




EEwwwwwww, you're RUINING Jay's chin for me!!!


----------



## fatlane (Feb 3, 2006)

Don't blame me. Blame Chippy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 3, 2006)

I didn't realize we were posting double chin shots..i guess that's what I get for not paying attention close enough!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's mine


----------



## SoVerySoft (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's my pair (of chins, I mean!)

View attachment 2938​


----------



## cnk2cav (Feb 4, 2006)

so close to perfecting my self-portrait technique....


----------

